# Tabata Dividing Head



## invisabledog (Jan 15, 2015)

Anyone ever heard of or know anything about Tabata dividing heads?  There is one for sale, locally, at a reasonable price for a dividing head.  I know it's a Japanese built head, but can't find any other info.  Apparently it's a brown and sharp copy, tailstock marked b&s 0.  Due to the lack of info on the net, I'm thinking they weren't very popular.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 15, 2015)

All I can tell you is there is 1 on ebay. Might have some info in the listing I did not read it

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tabata-12-D...1?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item4ad78db569


----------



## invisabledog (Jan 15, 2015)

chuckorlando said:


> All I can tell you is there is 1 on ebay. Might have some info in the listing I did not read it
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tabata-12-D...1?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item4ad78db569



That listing is a rotary table.  Info on the dividing head is virtually non-existant.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 15, 2015)

Considering just how simple dividing heads really are, I wouldn't be afraid to consider it if the price is reasonable and all of the bits and pieces are there. 

Go for it, dissect it, and share with us. Then there WILL be some information on Tabata indexing heads on the net.  :lmao:


----------



## invisabledog (Jan 16, 2015)

terrywerm said:


> Considering just how simple dividing heads really are, I wouldn't be afraid to consider it if the price is reasonable and all of the bits and pieces are there.
> 
> Go for it, dissect it, and share with us. Then there WILL be some information on Tabata indexing heads on the net.  :lmao:



The price is good, but it doesn't have all the bits.  It has 3 plates, how many are in a set?  No chuck.  I found another forum that mentioned that the plates are almost impossible to find.  I'm going to try to go look at it this weekend.  That's where another problem arises.  Turns out the guy runs a surplus business.  All kinds of stuff, including tooling and sometimes machines.  This may get expensive. lol.


----------



## samthedog (Jan 16, 2015)

invisabledog said:


> The price is good, but it doesn't have all the bits.  It has 3 plates, how many are in a set?  No chuck.  I found another forum that mentioned that the plates are almost impossible to find.  I'm going to try to go look at it this weekend.  That's where another problem arises.  Turns out the guy runs a surplus business.  All kinds of stuff, including tooling and sometimes machines.  This may get expensive. lol.



You can make plates so don't let that put you off. Also, it's not often a rotary table will come with a chuck so that is not an issue either. Japanese tools are very high quality in general so if the price is ok jump on it because if you don't, someone else will.

Paul.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 16, 2015)

Most dividing heads only come with 3 plates, so you might have the whole set. Making replacements or custom plates is easy and is a great indexing project in itself. There should also be a slotted crank (also easy to make if missing) and a pair of sector arms.  It may also come with a tailstock and/or a dead center, but dividing heads almost never include a chuck, but most will accept a chuck with a threaded backplate.  Dividing heads can be used with a tailstock and dead centers and a drive dog if a chuck is not available to fit. As Paul mentioned, Japanese stuff is usually high quality, so if you are agreeable with the price, grab it. If you have been looking for a dividing head you will not regret it. 

Rotary tables and dividing heads both have their own set of pros and cons when compared against one another. 

Rotary table advantages:

Can be used with a chuck or dead centers and drive dog with tailstock
Can be used for milling radii on parts clamped to table
Some have a taper in the center that will take either B&S or Morse Taper collets
Can be used for locating holes on parts
Can usually be used vertically or horizontally
Typically use a 90:1 ratio

Semi-universal dividing head advantages:

Can be set at any angle from zero to ninety degrees
Can be used with a chuck or dead centers and drive dog with tailstock
Can be used as rotary table if a threaded faceplate is attached.
Most have a taper in the center that will take either B&S or Morse Taper collets
Direct indexing is easier than with a rotary table
Typically use a 40:1 ratio

Universal dividing heads also have sets of change gears associated with them and have all of the advantages of Semi-universal dividing heads. In addition, they can be used for differential dividing and can be geared to the cross feed of the mill table so that helixes can be cut into shafts or helical gear teeth can be cut.


----------



## invisabledog (Jan 18, 2015)

As they say, The best laid plans....   Guy decided to close for a week.  I'm tied up next weekend.  Think someone may be trying to tell me something.:thinking:


----------



## samthedog (Jan 19, 2015)

Don't spend too much time thinking about it. The purchases I regret the most are the ones I didn't make. I jumped on a small Swedish dividing head that cost significantly more because I figured it was worth a chance. You won't lose on the Tabata if it is in good shape.

Paul.


----------



## TomKro (Jan 23, 2015)

All is not lost...
Just sent you a PM.


----------

